# Farmall 460



## bakeracresfarm (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a Farmall 460 that just loves giving me problems. So right now when I need power (I believe it is when the governor opens up) the tractor starts to pop and purer with some after fire. Could the higher needle be clogged. 

Thanks.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I suspect you need to disassemble the carburetor and clean all the passages. If you are using pump gasoline with alcohol chances are the carburetor will be thoroughly gummed. 

If the popping occurs under load it can also be ignition related, but my guess is the carburetor if the problem occurred recently after the tractor being idle for a time.


----------



## bakeracresfarm (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah it idles fine but when you give it, it ain't got it. I've messed around with the distributor (rotated). Every thing is new except the coil which I took the new one off and put the old one on. Because it went bad. I will clean the carburetor tomorrow and let you now. 

Thanks, RC Wells


----------



## jerry l elven (Mar 2, 2008)

*Sputtering*

Have you done anything with the spark plugs??


----------



## bakeracresfarm (Mar 29, 2017)

1 eleven
I have replaced the plugs.

I have rebuilt the carberator but now I can't get it to start. Did I completely screw up the carb with (my first complete) the rebuild. Or do i just need to continue to mess with the adjustment screws. 

Sorry I didn't get back in a timely manner. Life always find something to through in your way.


----------



## jerry l elven (Mar 2, 2008)

1- does the engine pop or backfire as you turn the engine over. 2 if it doesn't give it a quick shot of starting fluid. 3 - if it then tries to start. the problem is in the carburetor. if it does not fire you have an ignition problem. 4 - pull the wire that comes from the coil out of the distributor cap and hold it within 1/4" of the engine block and spin it over you should have a good hot blue spark. you say you rotated the distributor, did you put it back in it's original position? get back to me if you don't get it going. one more thing did you set the gap on the spark plugs?


----------



## bakeracresfarm (Mar 29, 2017)

The problem is in the carb. It fires if i but shoot fuel in the air intake. That's why I didn't know if I messed up the rebuild or if the screws weren't adjusted right.


----------



## jerry l elven (Mar 2, 2008)

I assume you are getting an ample fuel supply. your first post sounds like a fuel supply problem. Right now if you spin the engine over with choke closed do you get any fuel running out the bottom of the carb after 10 to 15 seconds, if you don't you do have a problem. check this and get back to me.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Okay, it starts and runs when you force fuel into the carburetor. That narrows the field.

Disconnect the fuel line to the carburetor, put a container under the line and observe how fast the fuel flows. If it is a trickle and not a full line flow you need to check the filter in the tank.

That entails draining the fuel tank and then unscrewing the fitting that contains the shutoff valve and the glass sediment bowl from the bottom of the tank. On the top of the section that screws into the tank there is a fine screen on a tube. If that screen plugs fuel will not flow.

If you have good flow at the line to the carburetor, the problem will be internal to the carburetor. Most likely a float level set too low if extensive choking does not create a condition where fuel runs out the bottom of the carburetor.

If fuel does run out the bottom of the carburetor with extensive choking you need to make sure the main jet (on the bottom) is set so it is screwed out 1 3/4 turns from lightly seated.

Set the idle jet 1 1/2 turns out from lightly seated.

These carb settings will enable the tractor to run enough that you can fine tune the jets once it warms up and is under load. It is common to adjust the main jet a bit once the tractor is working.


----------



## bakeracresfarm (Mar 29, 2017)

There is no fuel coming out of the carb when it is choked. So this means that the float is set to low? I have plenty of flow from the sediment bowl.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Disconnect the air cleaner hose, seat the main jet so it is lightly seated then turn out 4 1/2 turns. 

get a helper to assist with starting the tractor, and your hand over the open end of the carb while the helper cranks the starter. Your hand should create enough vacuum to flood the carburetor and result in fuel dribble out the bottom. 

It actually may start doing this, so be careful. 

If you get no fuel dribble it will be time to open the carb and check the fuel level from the float.

Your rebuild kit should have come with a float gauge, check with that and be sure the float valve is opening and not plugged with debris above the valve. Rust in fuel lines can plug the float valve, or the fuel screen in the fitting that screws into the carb, if so equipped.

If you do not have a float gauge set the wet gas level to .625 inch from bottom.

If it starts and runs, then dies when opening the throttle check the flapper/vacuum valve on the throttle plate.


----------



## bakeracresfarm (Mar 29, 2017)

I didn't get any fuel so I will take the carb apart tomorrow and adjust/check the float and valve.


----------

